# Cheetah13Mo's Pic Thread



## cheetah13mo (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is my first wave of Pics. The picture are from web cam so forgive me for the quality. I will update these as I add more and they grow. Hope you enjoy them.

Female P. murinus


















Female P. irminia








Sling L. parahybana








Sling G. rosea








Father to be G. rosea








Mother to be G. rosea








Female E. uatuman








Freshly molted B. vegans








Female B. smithi








Female B. albopilosum








Female A. versicolor








Sub adult Male A. seemani







Gravid Female A. hentzi













Sling A. geniculata








Sub adult A. avicularia








Sling A. anax








This bad boy is my deceased sub adult male A. seemani (My Avatar)







That's it for now. Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## Natemass (Dec 10, 2006)

nice photos


----------



## james41777 (Dec 10, 2006)

like ur a.geniculata..sling???already with colours!!
how big is it?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanx. It's slightly larger than a half dollar all spread out. It molted about 4 days ago.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 10, 2006)

Here are a few more of the slings that I did'nt get earlier.



Sling A. avicularia







Sling P. scrofa







Sling G. aureostriata







Sling H. incei






I'll have a few more next week.  Enjoy.


----------



## james41777 (Dec 10, 2006)

those slings are so cute!!
i didn't know whiteknees slings can show colours so early!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 24, 2006)

*More to the cellection and updates*

Here are a few new ones.


Haplopelma sp. (Vietnam) Female








P. lugardi








C. fasciatum juvie








P. cancerides sling








P. scrofa sling - Molted on 12-18-6








B. boehmei sling - Molted on 12-16-6








B. vegans  Better pic than before  







That's all for now. I wonder when I'll have had enough?  

This spring I'll have a few pokies and hopfully an egg sack to show off.


----------



## Ando55 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just beautiful! The entire collection and the pics deserve some :clap:.  I love the coloration on your OBT; and i see someone looks like they have a rare H vonwirthi (Viet Tiger)


----------



## ErikH (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice photos.  You have quite a collection going there.  I especially like the threat display from the p. murinus.  

My g. aureostriata wasn't much bigger than yours when I got it last March.


----------



## cryosi (Dec 28, 2006)

Some great pics there,


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. :}  I really need to get in gear and figure out how to take close ups with my digital. :?  The web cam just doesn't do the T's justice.  

In the next month or two, I want to add a couple of pokies to the thread. 
We'll see what the finances look like. 

Almost forgot. Here's a pic of the T in the avatar from above.






[/IMG]


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 28, 2006)

ErikH said:


> My g. aureostriata wasn't much bigger than yours when I got it last March.



How big is it now? What do I have to look forward to? :drool: :}  :clap: :drool:


----------



## common spider (Dec 29, 2006)

All of those pics are great.


:clap


----------



## Brian S (Dec 29, 2006)

Fellow Missourian,
Looks like you have a good collection started there . I do believe I need to convert you over to keeping a few scorpions though


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a few WC local Missouri scorps and I'm in the process of getting an emporer. (parden the generic name) I'm open for some input, oh great Missourian. :worship: :worship: :worship: Or anyone and everyone for that matter.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 29, 2006)

When you get ready, let me know. I seem to be having alot of scorpion babies these days LOL


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 1, 2007)

*New Molt 1-1-7*

My A. anax molted yesterday so I thought I'd share how pretty she is.

Before








and After 

Check out the size difference.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 1, 2007)

*New Molt 1-1-7*

This is the other freshly molted T I had over the holidays.

A little more of the adult colors this time. I love this one. 

P. irminia


----------



## Arachno~Raver (Jan 2, 2007)

Quality shots you should make a book of all your shots as you have sum real nice specimins (excuse spelling) keep posting new photos as i have enjoyed viewing them

gav


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 2, 2007)

Arachno~Raver said:


> Quality shots you should make a book of all your shots as you have sum real nice specimins (excuse spelling) keep posting new photos as i have enjoyed viewing them
> 
> gav


Thanks. That's a good idea. I have them all backed up so it'll be easy to do down the road. It's going to be fun to look back as they grow and see all the changes.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had a few requests for more pics of my P. murinus so here they are. Enjoy

















































Thanks for looking at them. She's quite the camera hog.


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 4, 2007)

^put down that camera and GIVE ME A HUG!!!


----------



## Arachno~Raver (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy thats one good set up you have there i think ill try to make a similer set up when i transfer mine upon his/her next molt.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Fellow Missourian,
I must tell you that I really like how that set up with your P murinus looks. Pretty darn cool for sure


----------



## Teratris (Jan 6, 2007)

great spiders :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I just found that my E. uatuman molted last night so in a few days I'll get some new pix of her. :clap:


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Jeremy! All the pictures are a real treat to see as all of your Ts are beauties, I love your A anax!  Your P irminia has some amazing green hues on that carapace and I must say all :worship: your OBT.  With that color phase and with that threat pose not alot can compete with it on the spotlight.:razz: I'm looking forward to your new pics of your E. uatuman, as a sling they have a chameleon coloration on their abdomen right?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 6, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> I'm looking forward to your new pics of your E. uatuman, as a sling they have a chameleon coloration on their abdomen right?


Thanks. I'm glad your enjoying them. The uatuman will hold most of that chameleon coloration most of it's life but as the T matures, it fades. You still can see it very well right after a molt but it disappears as the exo hardens. It never completely goes away.


----------



## Aztra (Jan 6, 2007)

I am in awe, I think tyour collection is amazing - very beautiful T's you have , Someday I hope mine will be as impressive- btw- the webcam is doing a great job I think  the OBT is the most beautiful I have ever saw, --congrats


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 6, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Thanks. I'm glad your enjoying them. The uatuman will hold most of that chameleon coloration most of it's life but as the T matures, it fades. You still can see it very well right after a molt but it disappears as the exo hardens. It never completely goes away.


You better get a pick of that then! ;P  and thanks for clarifying it.


----------



## common spider (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the home that your OBT has made.

And the T also.....


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 7, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my new A. versi's enclosure. Hope you like it.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 7, 2007)

I see it settled in nicely making it's hammock, great enclosure setup and work Jeremy! :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 8, 2007)

*New Molt 1-7-7*

Here are a couple of freshly molted T's that ready for their new pics. Enjoy.


G. rosea   Before






and After


















E. uatuman   Before






and After






















I'm sure theres more to come soon.


----------



## Ephebopus.M (Jan 8, 2007)

the uatuman sling is beautiful..


cheetah i accidently posted my pics in the announcement threads... but they are up there kind of blurry though!


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wonderul pics Jeremy! I'm loving the progress the rosie and uatuman made; it's metallic green abdomen is something to be very happy of.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 10, 2007)

*New Camera*

Alright, I bought a new camera and I took a couple of pics so let me know what you all think. I think they came out alright.

B. smithi the test subject.  













I think she's about ready to pop.


----------

